# Chicken Kabobs with Ginger Lemon Marinate...LF + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jun 26, 2002)

CHICKEN KABOBS WITH GINGER LEMON MARINADE

Serves: 4
Source: "The Best Diabetes Cookbook" by Katherine E. Younker

INGREDIENTS

-  8 oz. boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 2-inch cubes
-  16 squares sweet green pepper
-  16 pineapple chunks (fresh or canned)
-  16 cherry tomatoes

Ginger Lemon Marinade Ingredients:

-  3 tablespoons lemon juice
-  2 tablespoons water
-  1 tablespoon vegetable oil
-  2 tablespoons sesame oil
-  1-1/2 teaspoons red wine vinegar
-  4 teaspoons brown sugar
-  1 teaspoon minced gingerroot (or 1/4 teaspoon ground)
-  1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
-  1/2 teaspoon ground fennel seeds (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Ginger Lemon Marinade: In a small bowl, combine lemon
juice, water, vegetable oil, sesame oil, vinegar, brown
sugar, ginger, coriander, and fennel seeds (if using);
mix well. Add chicken and mix well; marinate for 20 minutes.

Alternately thread chicken cubes, green pepper, pineapple
and tomatoes onto 4 long or 8 short barbecue skewers.
Barbecue for 15 to 20 minutes or just until chicken is
no longer pink inside, brushing often with marinade and
rotating every 5 minutes.

Nutritional Information Per Serving:
Calories: 165, Carbohydrate: 16 g, Fiber: 2 g, Protein: 11 g,
Fat: 7 g, Sodium: 31 mg, Cholesterol: 26 mg ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 2 Vegetables, 1/3 Other Carbohydrate, 1 Lean Meat, 1 Fat


----------

